# Average placental size



## *ALF* (May 17, 2005)

Hi

Just a quick question.

I was just wondering what the average weight of a placenta is? 

The reason for the question is that mine weighed 3.5 lb, which from the comments made at the time (inc. 'I want that placenta weighing' from the doctor in theatre (was section)) seems to be quite large.  I was just wondering how much larger than normal this is?  What with everything after the delivery I kept forgetting to ask any of the midwives and am interested to know.

You do a wonderful job on this site, thank you for your time  .

Thanks
Dawn
xx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

all placentas are different sizes and as long as it has done a good job of growing your beautiful baby, size and weight don't really matter.

Placentas have always amazed me ad I wish I had looked at mine after delivery, especially as I had exactly the same comments as you

Take care x


----------

